# UCLA Route



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi. I'm looking for a relatively low traffic route from Sepulved/Palms to UCLA. Is Sepulveda-->Montana my best bet or is there some way I can avoid Sepulveda south of Ohio?

Thanks

Happy Riding.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hmm. Not many options. You could take Sepulveda until one block north of Pico, then cut over to Veteran.

If you want to come a little west, Sawtelle or MacLaughlin/Barrington are probably quieter than Sepulveda.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Hmm. Not many options. You could take Sepulveda until one block north of Pico, then cut over to Veteran.
> 
> If you want to come a little west, Sawtelle or MacLaughlin/Barrington are probably quieter than Sepulveda.


Thanks for the info. Happy riding


----------

